#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  ( DIT SCHERM IS WEG TE KLIKKEN, kruisje rechtsboven het waarschuwingsvlak)

## NesCio01

( DIT SCHERM IS WEG TE KLIKKEN, kruisje rechtsboven het waarschuwingsvlak)

Op mijn MacBP moest ik dan wel eerst ingelogd zijn.
Tot die tijd was het kruisje onvindbaar.

grtz


Nes

----------


## admin

Ik zie het. Helaas werkt het alleen als je ingelogd bent. We zullen de 'gele' waarschuwing binnen enkele dagen weer verwijderen.

----------

